# www.ebooksjustpublished.com



## saltraker (Nov 10, 2008)

I don't know if the title site has been mentioned before, but I thought some of you would like to check it out. They offer a free ebook almost everyday and have a pretty extensive selection of other ebooks available. I have downloaded several to my Kindle without any problems whatsoever. So...give the site a try. And Merry Christmas to all!!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Great site. This link will take you directly there:

http://www.ebooksjustpublished.com/

Not all books are free. . .which makes me comfortable that the ones that are are probably legally so.

Ann


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I have this one mentioned in my ebook blogs thread.


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

Thanks! The warbreaker looks good. I got it but will have to check amazon to see if its a series or not and make sure I start with the first one   

theresam


----------



## qotdr (Nov 22, 2008)

Thanks! What format do I download? I saw a word version and a pdf version? Do I need to convert it? Sorry, newbie when it comes to non-amazon titles. Thanks.

I was experimenting with this title:
http://www.brandonsanderson.com/book/Warbreaker/page/20/WARBREAKER-The-Free-Fantasy-Book-Download


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

qotdr said:


> Thanks! What format do I download? I saw a word version and a pdf version? Do I need to convert it? Sorry, newbie when it comes to non-amazon titles. Thanks.
> 
> I was experimenting with this title:
> http://www.brandonsanderson.com/book/Warbreaker/page/20/WARBREAKER-The-Free-Fantasy-Book-Download


Probably your best (and easiest) option is to download the word file and email it your kindle at <name>@Kindle.com.

You can also convert it with Mobipocket Creator, but that requires the software (which you can get for free) and then doing the conversion yourself.

L


----------



## soapy70 (Oct 29, 2008)

Thanks for the website. I just downloaded the word doc. for Warbreaker and am also the Dawnthief by James Barclay (that one is pdf). No problems with either one. Just downloaded and then emailed to my Kindle.


----------



## Lizzy (Nov 26, 2008)

Ann Von Hagel said:


> Great site. This link will take you directly there:
> 
> http://www.ebooksjustpublished.com/
> 
> ...


I found this site awhile back. I use the rss feed that updates me everyday. Ive gotten several books from there. Really nice.


----------



## saltraker (Nov 10, 2008)

Just a note...I have sent many .pdf files to my Kindle email for conversion and they have been returned perfectly.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Egads, just went to this website and after a bit figured out how to download some of the free books.  Best part is I will be busy busy busy reading while all the football playoffs and basketball games are on!  My reading genre is changing a lot - thanks to all of y'all.

Feliz Navid


----------



## jah (Oct 28, 2008)

Thank for posting this website, I was able to download several books for free.


----------

